# What size micro screwdriver?



## Rainey

I've been searching for a micro screwdriver that is the the right size for the screws used in the Breitling bands. All the ones I've been able to pick up around where I live are just a touch too big. Anybody have any recommendations for a suitable model and online supplier?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## SnapIT

Here is a fairly good place to start your search...

http://www.ottofrei.com/store/home.php?cat=1296


----------



## Klesk

Do you have a Sears nearby? I bought two of these sets, they come in a plastic case that keeps everything neat. If you do have a Sears handy, you could probably find an individual precision scredriver that works, just be sure you buy Craftsman, not the cheaper Companion line. I bought them originally to adjust my UTS bracelet, I also use them for my Breitlings.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00904107000P?vName=Tools


----------



## Rainey

I didn't even think to check out searso|......Good call. If not, the link SnapIt posted looks like the "pro shop" for watch tools............Just what I need another excuse to buy tools......b-)

Thanks!


----------



## jimmyiosis

I picked up a "jewelers screwdriver set" from ACE hardware for like 8 bucks.


----------



## Klesk

Rainey said:


> I didn't even think to check out searso|......Good call. If not, the link SnapIt posted looks like the "pro shop" for watch tools............Just what I need another excuse to buy tools......b-)
> 
> Thanks!


You want trouble? Check out this site: http://www.ofrei.com/. :-d Check out the Watchmakers Tools section and be prepared to spend some time looking around. I don't remember the reason that there are two different Otto Frei sites, but this one is not the same as the one that SnapIt posted. I've ordered from this site several times and the CS has always been good.


----------



## SnapIT

Hi,
If you read the "about us" page on each site you will see that they are the one and the same establishment.

http://www.ofrei.com/About_Us/about_us.html

http://www.ottofrei.com/store/pages.php?pageid=7

The "ottofrei.com" url seems to be more intuitive to remember and seems to be a newly developed site with a better user interface. I reckon the "CS" will be identical.


----------



## Rainey

Strange I've picked up three micro sets now, and the smallest one in the set has still been too wide to fit deep enough into the slot. I don't have a micrometer.....Anyone know the width of the slot? I found this website you can order just one instead of a set, but you order by dimension.

Funny.....when I do a Google search for "micro screwdriver" this post comes up now. Go figure......


----------



## SnapIT

Its also a bit more then just the sizing. You need a screwdriver with parallel ground faces which is just not how "common" micro screwdrivers are finished. The blades are also hardened so they can withstand the applied torque at the very small dimensions you are dealing with where you can't rely on material bulk for strength. It is the actual material property of the blade that gives you a tool that is secure to use in these applications. So jewelers screw drivers may be more costly then the Sears variety but they are being applied to assemblies that are far more costly too. Get the right tool for the job and it will pay for itself over and over again.


----------



## RJRJRJ

1.4mm works the best for me. I picked up a Husky screwdriver at Home Depot for under six bucks ($5.97??). It has a removable tip with different sizes like 1.6mm etc.


----------



## O2AFAC67

SnapIT said:


> Its also a bit more then just the sizing. You need a screwdriver with parallel ground faces which is just not how "common" micro screwdrivers are finished. The blades are also hardened so they can withstand the applied torque at the very small dimensions you are dealing with where you can't rely on material bulk for strength. It is the actual material property of the blade that gives you a tool that is secure to use in these applications. So jewelers screw drivers may be more costly then the Sears variety but they are being applied to assemblies that are far more costly too. Get the right tool for the job and it will pay for itself over and over again.


Absolute gospel. Try re-sizing a Pilot bracelet purchased as NOS (New Old Stock). Often, when the link screws have "set" due to age and or slight corrosion, they can become extremely difficult to remove with the garden variety micro screwdriver. The worst position (end link next to the deployant clasp) for this to happen is the "long" screw with a threaded inside diameter which receives a smaller shafted screw on the opposite end which necessitates _*two*_ jeweler quality hardened screwdrivers and four hands it seems. (Wonder if I can run that sentence any further... :-d ) A secure gripping mechanism (read-padded vise) for the bracelet and great caution holding one end with the screwdriver while turning the other end the opposite direction. Those who have done this know exactly what I mean. It is so easy to ruin the screw heads requiring more extensive surgery and it's also very easy to slip and gouge the bracelet or watch. Hope this makes sense for you. 
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## Rainey

Great advise! Exactly the reason I was coming to the experts for suggestions. Not having the parallel ground faces is where I'm finding the problem with the store bought ones. They fit in the slot, but not deep enough to get a good "bite" on the screw. I slipped on one screw and it buggered the head a little......hence the search for the right tool for the job.

Trying to find one, not so much a set, seems to be the issue.



SnapIT said:


> Its also a bit more then just the sizing. You need a screwdriver with parallel ground faces which is just not how "common" micro screwdrivers are finished. The blades are also hardened so they can withstand the applied torque at the very small dimensions you are dealing with where you can't rely on material bulk for strength. It is the actual material property of the blade that gives you a tool that is secure to use in these applications. So jewelers screw drivers may be more costly then the Sears variety but they are being applied to assemblies that are far more costly too. Get the right tool for the job and it will pay for itself over and over again.


----------



## Rainey

Been there, bought the same one. It works, but still not perfect......I'm on a quest:-d



RJRJRJ said:


> 1.4mm works the best for me. I picked up a Husky screwdriver at Home Depot for under six bucks ($5.97??). It has a removable tip with different sizes like 1.6mm etc.


----------



## RJRJRJ

Rainey said:


> Been there, bought the same one. It works, but still not perfect......I'm on a quest:-d


lol..maybe a different bracelet? I have a proII bracelet. If you are referring to screws sometimes not coming off easily, you may have to tighten them before loosening them. I one of those small yellow boxes of crappy little screwdrivers before, and that was garbage. The Husky seems to be great though.


----------



## rohanmce

I've got a Bergeon 1.2mm coming from the WATCHTOOLGUY, a seller on the Bay of Evil. I'm hoping it will do the trick for me. Bergeon very high quality gear.

If you can't find him by name you should be able to track him by searching on transaction * 250233153287.

Prices seem reasonable and you can buy individual tools or sets. 

cheers,
Rohan


----------



## Rainey

Jackpot! :-!

Should have known .........what don't they have on ebay?



rohanmce said:


> I've got a Bergeon 1.2mm coming from the WATCHTOOLGUY, a seller on the Bay of Evil. I'm hoping it will do the trick for me. Bergeon very high quality gear.
> 
> If you can't find him by name you should be able to track him by searching on transaction * 250233153287.
> 
> Prices seem reasonable and you can buy individual tools or sets.
> 
> cheers,
> Rohan


----------



## Boi

So, which size is the best? 1.2mm, 1.4mm or 1.6mm? I'm planning to get a Bergeon screwdriver.


----------



## sharkman1234

The Bergeon 160 - 1.6mm - is available separately. You don't need an entire set. They are about $10. You will want two and a few replacement blades for another $20. These are high grade and don't chip and dull as quickly. Chipped and dulled blades slip - I learned a little late. Every now and then you will et a screw with a bit of "extra" locktite on it and a perfect blade is really important, especially if you want to avoid compromising the slot. 

You don't need an entire set. The 180 - 1.8mm is the perfect fit, but only available in an entire set. See the ofrei site.


----------

